# Jochberg Trail



## 100 Oktan (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab vor kurzem vom Jochberg Trail erfahren. Würde mich interessieren. Möchte den Trail mit meinem Mädl fahren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie das packt.

Hat jemand Bilder von diesem Trail? Gibts Beschreibungen im Internet?

Einstufung der Schwierigkeit?

Danke Euch.


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. Oktober 2009)

Servus!
Welches Jochberg meinst du? Vorallem wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2009)

http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo...35&PHPSESSID=1004fd8acd87ed6fb80a84503ea9a0e9

gidf


----------



## wiggerl_wiggerl (9. Oktober 2009)

Falls Du den Jochberg am Kesselberg meinst: Der Sachenbachtrail ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger durch Holzarbeiten + den Bau einer Forststraße zerstört worden, d.h. Ihr werdet dort nicht viel Spaß haben! War mal ein schöner Trail + Wanderweg, ist es aber leider nicht mehr! Der Fieberkapellentrail ist relativ einfach zu fahren, zieht sich aber ziemlich lange, etwas ausgesetzt, am Hang entlang und es geht nicht wirklich bergab, flowig finde ich den nicht. Zudem liegt da immer viel Laub rum, und wenn es feucht ist, wird das mit den Steinen + Wurzeln schon knifflig, da der Weg ziemlich schmal ist. "DER" Jochbergtrail geht von der Alm zum Kesselbergsattel runter und ist zudem auch der schwierigste (teilweise steile Kehren + lange ausgewaschene Holzstufen), aber zwischendurch auch wieder flüssige Stücke. Problem ist, wie in der Freeride genannt, das da die Wanderer in Karawanen unterwegs sind und der Almwirt nicht gerade als bikerfreundlich (bzw man wird dort allgemein nicht besonders freundlich behandelt,auch als Wanderer) bekannt und die Alm mittlererweile von Bikeverbotsschildern "umzingelt" ist. Wenn Du + Deine Freundin abfahrtstechnisch gut drauf seid, probiert es aus, ansonsten wäre es mir den wohl vorprogrammierten Ärger nicht wert! Ansonsten hat die
Alm am Montag Ruhetag bzw wird wohl um diese Jahreszeit eh bald zumachen!


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. Oktober 2009)

... dann wirds nicht das Jochberg in Tirol sein. Wobei ich es von der Freeride als nicht besonders gut empfinde eine Strecke zu toppen, wo es vor lauter Verbotsschildern nur so wimmelt und es unendlich viele Wanderer gibt. Wer hat schon zeit außerhalb des Wochenendes dort zu fahren?


----------



## emvau (9. Oktober 2009)

zwei der drei trails sind eigentlich überhaupt kaum frequentiert. der flache steht auch in der aktuellen bike.


----------



## wiggerl_wiggerl (10. Oktober 2009)

@ Tiroler1973: Die Verbotsschilder gibt es seit dem Bericht in der Freeride


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Oktober 2009)

wiggerl_wiggerl schrieb:


> @ Tiroler1973: Die Verbotsschilder gibt es seit dem Bericht in der Freeride


Tja, was die Presse so alles bewirkt.


----------



## jay-me (5. Juli 2012)

> Der Sachenbachtrail ist eigentlich mehr oder weniger durch Holzarbeiten + den Bau einer Forststraße zerstört worden,



werde gern wissen, ob das immer noch der fall ist?

danke im voraus....

Jay


----------



## keelson (5. Juli 2012)

Das wuerde mich auch interessieren. Und ja, mir ist  schon klar, dass man  am Jochberg nicht zu Wanderer-Stosszeiten faehrt ...


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt's jetzt aber nicht die Hoffnung, dass die einen teuren Wirtschaftsweg = Forstweg wieder in einen Wanderweg zurück gebaut haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (3. September 2013)

Kennt zufällig jemand diese Tour:
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=610139

Ist das gut fahrbar mit einem XC MTB?

Oder lieber Eschenlohe-Heimgarten-Ohlstadt:
http://www.all-mountain.de/estergebirge/eschenlohe_heimgarten/eschenlohe_heimgarten.htm


----------



## ND1971 (3. September 2013)

der erste ist der oben beschriebene Fieberkapellentrail...geht überwiegend am hang entlang immer auf und ab mit wurzeln, streckenweise etwas verblockt...und ein paar spitzkehren sind auch dabei...mit dem xc und etwas bikebeherrschung prima fahrbar. der trail ist abschnittsweise sehr schmal und es geht rechts sehr steil runter. darf man kein problem mit haben  

ich liebe diesen trail


----------



## xrated (4. September 2013)

Ich habe halt nur ein Hardtail mit Reba und Nobby Nic auf 19C Felgen


----------



## Anselm_X (4. September 2013)

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn man von Sachenbach die Teerstraße Richtung Jachenau (Berg) fährt, nicht auf den üblichen Forstweg abbiegen. 50 Meter weiter zweigt links der letzte (kurze) Teil des Fieberkapellentrails Richtung Jachenau ab. Leider ist dieses Trailstück für Biker nicht freigegeben (vorgeblich wegen Absturzgefahr) und wurde in der Vergangenheit weder gepflegt noch stark genutzt. Allerdings wurden die umgestürzten Bäume vor kurzem "von Bekannten"  entfernt, so dass man wieder ohne Flow-Unterbrechung bis kurz unterhalb Berg durchsausen kann.
Der Trail ist aber nix für Anfänger. Er hat einige S2+ Stellen und man quert einen Steilabhang, bei dem unfreiwillig absteigen weh tun dürfte (jedoch keine Todesgefahr und Schieben geht natürlich auch).

Bikergrüße,
Anselm


----------



## xrated (4. September 2013)

Ist das hier schon eingezeichnet?
http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=610139


----------



## Anselm_X (4. September 2013)

Nein. Würde auch in der Fahrtrichtung des Tracks (von Jachenau Richtung Sachenbach) wenig Sinn machen, da es bergauf geht. Der Tipp gilt eher für Biker, die von Sachenbach rauf Richtung Jocheralm wollen.

Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (7. September 2013)

Leider geil! Der Trail war genau richtig, bin fast alles durchgefahren. Nur die Bremsen uiui die waren ziemlich am Ende. Marta mit 180/140.

Und dont mess with the Almwirt, wollte noch den Jochberg rauf da schrie gleich einer aus der Hütte raus 
Da oben waren gleich sage und schreibe 3 Verbotsschilder.

Wer kennt denn den hier:
http://www.all-mountain.de/estergebirge/eschenlohe_heimgarten/eschenlohe_heimgarten.htm


----------



## st-bike (9. September 2013)

Sehr geil, nur der letzte Teil der Abfahrt steht noch auf der ToDo. Aber ist es einfach nur klasse!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. September 2013)

Am Wochenende leider nicht zu empfehlen, da recht viele Wanderer unterwegs. Rauf zu ist sacksteil. Da man an der Hütte nicht gern mit Bike gesehen wird und der Weg zur Hütte auch sehr eng ist, kann man das Bike an der Weggabelung zum Abwärtstrail auch gut an einen Stempfen sperren und das letzte Stück zu Fuß gehen, ist nicht weit und die Aussicht ist sehr lohnend.


----------



## xrated (20. Oktober 2013)

xrated schrieb:


> Wer kennt denn den hier:
> http://www.all-mountain.de/estergebirge/eschenlohe_heimgarten/eschenlohe_heimgarten.htm



War auch nicht übel. Aber ab 1400hm bis zum Gipfel ist fast nur noch schieben angesagt. Runter ist es zwar steil aber 100% fahrbar, technisch weniger anspruchsvoll.

Oben gabs wieder die obligatorische Diskussion Wanderer gegen MTB.
Meine Fresse


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt halt Berge, auf die fährt man eben am Wochenende nicht, solche Diskussionen kann man sich dann ersparen. Zumal, wenn man vorher schon darauf hingewiesen wird. Dass man am Heimgarten als Mountainbiker nicht gern gesehen ist, ist schon seit 15-20 Jahren bekannt.


----------



## xrated (24. Oktober 2013)

Streiche Heimgarten und setze Bayern ein. Deswegen fahre ich auch kurz vor Sonnenuntergang runter.

Aber diskutiert habe ich dort mit niemand, dort war eine Gruppe MTB Fahrer wo einer versucht hat die Leute aufzuklären weil die nicht verstehen warum man das Rad den Berg hochträgt.


----------

